# Moebuis Rommels rod?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone have info on when Moebuis rommels rod is coming out?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm still waiting on this one as well - I had an original in the box I sold wher Monogram announced they were going to reissue it in their SSP program years ago. Also passed on a nice built-up at the same time because i thought it was going to be reissued. Thats what I get for jumping the gun!!! So I hope it finalyy comes back out - and I'd like it the original size too - not upsized.
Steve


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, after years of nothing, I think Dr. "Bones" McCoy sums it up best...










That car is cursed... it was supposed to come out in the TD line of 1:43 scale cars too, but then got bogged down in it's use of the NAZI emblems what-not and it ended up never being produced. Makes me wonder if the same thing happened here.

Regards


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The story I got from Frank is there has been trouble contacting Tom Daniel. The idea hasn't been scrubbed yet, from what I understand. A lot of people, myself included, would love to see it happen.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope it gets reissued:dude:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I hope it happens for you guys, but I must admit, I dont think I'm not really interested in this one. .....Runs to the closet for my flame retardent zoot suit!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Even if it gets released without the swastika decals, providing it's 1/24 scale aftermarket decals are available. I seem to recall Frank posting he'd received a lot of write-in votes for 1/35 scale; might be kinda cool to be able to include Rommel's Rod in a military dio.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

With the hassles RR's creating, I'd say we'll never see the Ghost of the Red Baron or the Tijuana Taxi. It's a crying shame!

Chris.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Tom and I have been friends for many years, and we've discussed this dead horse so many times I can't hardly stand it! LOL! Tom isn't hard to contact, I talk with him by e-mail or phone fairly regular, and he's not in hiding! 

It does amaze me the litigation this kit constantly stirs up. I mean, how many freakin' German something-or-other models have been marketed over the years to folks who build military?! Lot's! And Im sure theres a plethora of nazi decals to go with them! I do understand that this kit may end up in stores other than the local military modeling store, and they are worried about children and any relation to nazi-ism. I totally agree. Sooooo....Loose any German aka/Nazi markings, maybe hotrod it with some "removable" decals, and one of the aftermarket guys can pop some decals in short notice to correct it! 

The sheer, honest fact is, your probably not EVER going to see this car again in any form I fear. It is kool, but it isn't the end of the world if it doesn't make reissue. (I can say that, because I have one and it's box!) LOL!) there are so many other great TD kits to reissue, and Roth kits, and Barris kits, and so on. Watch for Johhny Greczula and Tom Lowe to give us some great stuff in the future! :woohoo:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Well then, there's another take on it... 

This is word for word from the email regarding the Rommel's Rod page at MoebiusModels.com: 
*Me: * "Is anything ever going to happen with that? It seems to be just sitting. I can remove the page."

*Frank: * "I’m not sure what to do. So many people ask, and I can’t get an answer from him on anything."

Maybe I misunderstood what Frank meant by "can't get an answer".

How 'bout we boycott all TD kits until we get Rommel's Rod??


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry KJ, they're just too cool to be boycotted!!
There's still plenty of PC Tom Daniel kits to choose from.
Unreal Roller
Honest Engine
Dog Catcher
King Chopper
Sand Crab
Draggin' Fly
Screamin' Skipshovel and all the other Snaptites
Etc,etc....

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

traitor...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Awww KJ, don't be like that 
I can be bought........

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Too late... I'm already thinking of ways to booby trap your Moebius kit purchases.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

EEK!!! You've just found my price!!:drunk:
I don't have to burn the TD kits I already have do I? 

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...does that mean I have to burn my Fast Buck?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> Even if it gets released without the swastika decals, providing it's 1/24 scale aftermarket decals are available. I seem to recall Frank posting he'd received a lot of write-in votes for 1/35 scale; might be kinda cool to be able to include Rommel's Rod in a military dio.


 
Hell, I'll do up some nazi decals! In a heartbeat for this one!

--Henry


----------



## PKTHROTTLER (Aug 15, 2008)

The thing is, there aren't any swastikas on this model. There are only Crosses. When I think of all the times I bought this as a kid and wound up destroying the model with firecrackers or building it all wrong because it looked "cool"... I hope someone can eventually get this re-done. There's just something about this kit it love.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I love everything about Rommels Rod, but the thing that really does it for me is the hood ornament!! If it came with Li'l Coffin style skeletons in tattered uniforms, it'd be perfect!!

Chris.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

PKTHROTTLER said:


> The thing is, there aren't any swastikas on this model. There are only Crosses. When I think of all the times I bought this as a kid and wound up destroying the model with firecrackers or building it all wrong because it looked "cool"... I hope someone can eventually get this re-done. There's just something about this kit it love.


Actually there is. The palm tree decal on the spare tire (chrome part in above pic) has a swastika right in the middle of it (It's in the middle of the tree.).

You can see it better in a pic from my model:









That emblem, along with the others, seems to be of some concern towards getting sued to TD... but like others have said, just release the kit without the decal(s), and let the after market handle the rest.

Regards


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Bahh, humbug, The decals shouldnt even matter. When I was a kid, military models had them. Its part of history. This PC bidness has gone way to far. IMHO..


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Just to help reduce my ignorance ... who'd be doing the suing? I believe the swastika is illegal in Germany, but where else would one get sued for using it in a model kit?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Swastika decals are NOT illegal by and large. Revell's reissue of the Messerschmitt 110 in 1/32 scale includes them on the decal sheet. They are not shown on the box art. Due to some European laws they can't be "displayed" as in on the box art. Some kit companies print the swastikas on their own decal sheet or broken up into little parts to be assembled by the modeller. Its not a huge issue.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Paulbo said:


> Just to help reduce my ignorance ... who'd be doing the suing? I believe the swastika is illegal in Germany, but where else would one get sued for using it in a model kit?


No ignorance, fair question. And I'm certainly not in the know here, it's only what I heard via forums when the 1:43 scale car was wanted/expected but ended up not being done.

The general theme of the discussions at the time seemed to focus on TD having issue with releasing the car because of the German/Nazi emblems. Why? I can only surmise it had to do with his own personal lawyers advice (or a friend?) that warned about it. It would seem the issue was if the car had those emblems, maybe they would open themselves up to some kind of legal action. This I only assume, because the car was never produced, thus no legal action was taken obviously. But it was a concern enough on their part to discuss the emblems, and never produce the car.

I don't think any of this was an issue of legality (on producing the emblems), as in the USA it's not illegal to produce these Geman/NAZI symbols that I'm aware of. Is it?

Also, to note, this is the same sort of PC mind-set that HASBRO has for their Indiana Jones toy line. None of the German figures, or trucks, etc. have these emblems on either.

Regards.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Also, to note, this is the same sort of PC mind-set that HASBRO has for their Indiana Jones toy line. None of the German figures, or trucks, etc. have these emblems on either.
> 
> Regards.


By and large the Swastika was not a widely used marking for ground vehicles. It was used on aircraft, but for tanks, trucks, etc its not a standard marking. On a uniform it would appear on the belt buckle, eagle patch or cap emblem.

There are no US laws about swastikas. There are no legal issues surrounding making a model of the car itself, swastika or not. If it had swastikas on the box that could be problematic for European sales. But, in general, German World War II tanks, planes, figrues, are huge sellers world wide. The swastika is probably not an issue as far as the Rod kit goes.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

djnick66 said:


> By and large the Swastika was not a widely used marking for ground vehicles. It was used on aircraft, but for tanks, trucks, etc its not a standard marking. On a uniform it would appear on the belt buckle, eagle patch or cap emblem.
> 
> There are no US laws about swastikas. There are no legal issues surrounding making a model of the car itself, swastika or not. If it had swastikas on the box that could be problematic for European sales. But, in general, German World War II tanks, planes, figrues, are huge sellers world wide. The swastika is probably not an issue as far as the Rod kit goes.


I think HASBRO uses no emblems.. swastikas aside... not even crosses etc. As for the actors or figures, they had arm bands (typical red ones) and the helmets and caps had lig. bolts etc. in the actual movies... but toys no go (for the most part I think).

* The Rod kit is hung up on something though... what else could it be?

Regards


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Maybe they are trying to correct the rubber belt issue on this one?hehehe Just kiddin'!

I hope that they can figure out what the hold up is and get this one re-issued!

Frank will hopefully chime in with some news on this kit.

MMM


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> If it had swastikas on the box that could be problematic for European sales.


You also would not be able to sell it on ebay.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

True - ebay is really bad about that. Even if the model has something ethnic on the box if you try to print it in your description they will block it. For example the Aurora Japanese Zero: if you look at Aurora's print of it Ebay wont let you use it in the title( dont want to print it here either just in case)
Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

TAY666 said:


> You also would not be able to sell it on ebay.


That is the ONE real issue I have wiht ebay. I am in the US, selling US only auctions, and they will yank my auction because it offends someone over in Deutschland. Why not block German users rather than stifle people that have a legal right to sell such items. I hate the stupid notice sayign my model airplane promotes racism and intolerance... Its just inane. What is really funny is eBay has a "swastika" category, where you can sell all kinds of swastika merchandise. They also sell genuine Nazi-made money, postage stamps, etc. For better or worse those were really made during the 3rd Reich by "real" Nazis... yet eBay doesn't bar those items but fixates on plastic models of German stuff.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Couldn't the model be issued sans markings to avoid those issues? That way, its just a generic desert horror-themed hot rod. The after-market lot can produce decals for those who want them.

Huzz


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I never had any trouble selling Dragon figures, but the markings were very small. hmm, Maybe you could crop the marking out of the pic when you post them..


----------

